# How long should pup be in the crate?



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm new here and not sure if I'm posting in the proper place, so here it goes. Heck, my puppy hasn't even been born yet. However, I'm trying to get equipped with as much knowledge as possible before we bring the pup into our family.
What is the census on putting the puppy in the crate at night? My 12 year old wants this puppy to be sleeping on the bed with him. I'm not really too keen on the idea of having to move the crate from the family room(where I think we'll be keeping it), to my son's room.
I'm wondering if the puppy is in the crate during the day between 7 1/2 - 9 hours during the day(7:30am - 3:15 or 4:30pm)and say from 11pm to 4:30am,this just seems like an awful lot of crate time. Would it be adviseable or not to leave the puppy out at night to be with my son or are we looking for problems to arise? I guess it depends on the puppy itself, how well it will adapt to our family and routine, but I'm just not really 100% on this crate training business. Since I've never crate trained a dog before I am experiencing some anxiety over how much is too much. I know to keeping the puppy safe is the number one priority and keeping my home intact along with my sanity is tied for number 2.
Thanks,
Blondie


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

dogs dont usually go in there bedding area so you use son,s bed might be okay

I never used crate just blocked off areas of house.
also built a ramp that went down side of stairs then rest down opposite side of stairs 

7 hours seems like a awful long time, how big is crate


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Crate~vs ~gating a room?*

So, would you suggest l put the puppy into a bathroom with a gate in the doorway so it can see out rather than crate the puppy? I did that with my cocker spaniel in 1993. Which worked, but she never chewed on anything like the wood moulding or doors, just one little corner of my hope chest(not a big deal), when I thought she was old enough to be loose in the house. Just from what I've read, goldens tend to be big on the topic of chewing. So, my thought is, I could put this puppy in my downstairs bathroom, which also houses my washer and dryer, which is closed off by bi-fold vented doors inside the bathroom. There is a limited space of flooring which is an area large enough for a dog bed, due to the toilet and wood sink cabinet. I'm just concerned the puppy will chew on the wood and/or possibly choke on a splinter or something when I'm not home. I would of course leave a few chew toys to occupy it's time. My plan I think which might be the best and safest idea for crating is to gradually increase the time the pup is inside the crate to build up a tolerance and a relationship with it. Knowing that it will come out of it, not using the crate as a means of punishment. Kind of reminds me of when my boys were babies at night with the crying it out during different hours when they'd wake up. I guess I'll use the same mentality, by putting the pup in for 15 minutes, walk out of the room. Ignore it. Return in 15 minutes, let it out and praise it. Building up a time and tolerance, so that eventually as it matures, it can better handle the crate, and I won't feel anxious about leaving our little baby in there all day. I know that eventually around 1 to 1 1/2 years old it should be able to have full freedom of the house during the day and to leave the crate open so it can go in on it's own. This is from what I've read anyway. I'm still bewildered about the night time though. As from what I've read, sharing the bed is a priviledge and that has to be earned. Which at about 6 months is a good age to let the pup sleep on the bed. My son is afraid of the dark, even with two night lights on in his room and sleeps better with someone in the room, so this puppy is his saving grace in his mind and I'm not against the idea myself.
Thanks,
Blondie


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I wouldn't be too concerned about crating the puppy at night as your pup will spend the time sleeping. I personally wouldn't let a pup sleep on the bed as I don't want a full grown GR sleeping with me so wouldn't start a pup off that way. I much prefer either a crate at night for a pup or if you have one that doesn't chew (we were lucky with Tilly) then just a comfy dog bed (as adults mine now sprawl on the sofas downstairs.) If you don't mind the pup sleeping on your sons bed then when your pup has grown a little (and there isn't the chance of night time accidents on your sons bed) then I don't see there is a problem letting the pup sleep there.

If it is at all possible I would try and reduce the amount of time this pup is going to spend either in a crate or bathroom during the day. For a young puppy 7 1/2 - 9 hours completely alone is far too long and a little unfair (in my eyes...many don't see a problem with dogs spending most of the day unattended) Adult dogs, with plenty of exercise can possibly adapt to that type of schedule but I feel a young puppy (who will need toilet breaks every couple of hours) would be very bored and lonely in a crate or bathroom all day. I would suggest finding a dog walker or friend/neighbour to break up the day a little for this puppy and spend some time caring for it during those long hours...it sounds like you are really thinking everything through which is great.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please don't flame me since I'm figuring my opinion isn't going to be popular...

#1 getting a puppy, going into winter (New Hampshire, right?) will make you go crazy. Putting on a coat/shoes every 20 min. to take the puppy out, yes, about every 20 minutes, will do it :eyecrazy:. Even with a fenced yard the first month or two you'll have to go along to make sure s/he knows what to do and gets it done.

#2 IMO, leaving a young puppy 7 1/2 - 9 hrs. a day is not fair. A puppy that young cannot be expected to hold urine/feces during it's waking hours for that long. Puppies also need to be fed at least 3 x a day. Who will feed him his mid day meal? How about socialization & training?

I cannot imagine coming home from work to puppy mess, puppy wanting attention after a long day alone, getting dinner, overseeing homework, housework and trying to relax.

Is there anyway to hold off getting your puppy until summer when your son is out of school? Is he responsible enough to care for puppy on his own? If this is to be your son's dog, it would go a long way towards bonding.

I've always been lucky enough to be able to be home with a new puppy so my opinion may be different than others. I'm sure many busy, working families successfully raise new puppies everyday. Whatever you decide will work out fine and the puppy will adjust.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Blondie said:


> So, would you suggest l put the puppy into a bathroom with a gate in the doorway so it can see out rather than crate the puppy?
> Blondie


I did that with my golden pup and she chewed on the baseboards. Then I bought a folding pen and put in the garage and it did the job. I just adopted a 1 year old lab and I am going the crate route. So far so good.

http://www.petco.com/product/13904/Midwest-Black-E-Coat-Exercise-Pens.aspx#


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Blondie, crate training is a good way to potty train, so having the puppy sleep in a crate at night helps immensely with bathroom behavior. If the crate's in your son's room, will he be willing to get up once during the night to let the puppy outside to pee/poop? A tiny pup can't usually hold it all night, and certainly can't hold it for 7-9 hours during the day. For the first several months, you'll need to have someone come at least once during the day to let the puppy out to potty and feed a midday meal. It's up to you on timing of getting your puppy, but I'm not one to embrace late nights out in the snow and freezing temps waiting for a dog to do its business. The other thing about puppy loose in your son's room is that they are land sharks and put everything in their mouths, a safety hazard for them. Socks and other items that can cause intestinal obstructions are particularly appealing to golden puppies, hence crate training also addresses safety. The first few months can be trying when training your new family member, but it does get better quickly, plus they keep you laughing Good for you for doing all this research before your little one comes home!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the great ideas*

I appreciate all the replies. First and foremost, I am not too keen on the crate idea at all. Everyone I talk to who has crated their dogs really swear by the idea. I guess since I've never done it before I have feelings of apprehension and anxiety. However, I am more concered about the safety and welfare of my future puppy more than anything else. So, getting equipped with tips and ideas on how all of this might possibly fall into place is easing my stressors somewhat. I will crate train. I will probably end up working nights, so that I can be at home with the pup during the day. The puppy can go into the crate from around 9:15am to about 12:45pm, then it will go out, get fed and out again. By then, it will be time to go pick up the kids from school and do the after school homework and activities with golden retriever in tow. My family will take care of it in the evening and during the night, so that I can get a nap in before I go to work from 12 midnight to 8am. The midnight shift would be three during the week, as I can work day hours every Saturday and Sunday to have two days off together during the week, My husband has every weekend off. Even though ideally my neighbor has a pet sitting business, it would cost us about $240.00 a month just to have her come and take it out everday for a half an hour for four days a week. Heck, I can't afford that! I have two boys both in braces right now and the monthly payments are what a luxury car payment is these days! I'm just wondering now, at what age do you start giving your dog more freedom outside of the crate? I mean at what age do you start letting your dog have free run of the house all day with the crate open so it can go in at it's leisure? I'll post this question in a new post in case it get's missed in this one.
Thanks,
Blondie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Crate training is great. You really need to get the thought of it as a "Cage" out of your head and start thinking more about it being a safe "Den" for your pup. Most dogs that have been crate trained will use it as a safe cozy den even when they are not told to go in there. Having too much space actually can increase the anxiety a dog feels when you are away. Often, by the time your pup is 4-5 months he will no longer need the crate. 

As for having a pup during a New England winter...I got my Oakly in November here in Maine and although it was a bit difficult we survived. I kept warm slip on boots, a leash and a warm coat right by the door for Ninja quick exits.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

The way you're planning it seems a good one. I had Bogart in the crate but only for 3 hours max at one time. I left him out of the crate at night after he was housetrained, which was about 11 weeks old. I just closed the bedroom door and he layed down next to my older dog and slept throught the night. He really didn't spent much time in his crate during the day, I would feel bad leaving a pup in the crate for 8 to 9 hours. Bogart was out of the crate at about 7 months old. He still had my older dog for company but he would just lay down and chill. Yeah once in a great while he chewed on something but it was few and far between. My first female Golden was 1.5 years in the crate when I had to leave the house. They are just diffrent personalities.
Good luck,


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a 6 month old male and we crate trained/train. I really don't think the new puppy sleeping with your son (on his bed) at night is a good idea. I read somewhere (probably here) that they should not be allowed "at your level" until they learn who the boss is. Like one of the other people here said, the crate is not a cage, it's a den. I put a towel over the top to make it feel more enclosed, he usually hangs out in the back where it's darker. Make going in there a training exercise. Put them in there when you are calm and praise him/her for going in. Start saying "kennel up" or something right away, give a treat, one safe chew toy and a comfy blanket. We were lucky and MOST nights Cooper would sleep 7 hours straight through but there were a couple weeks that we were going insane getting up at 2am (first 2 weeks). My husband & I both work 8-5 so Cooper is in there for that time frame but I come home for lunch every day. So he's in there from 7:45-12:15ish, he goes potty, stretches and plays for about 40 minutes, then goes back in from 1:15-5:15ish. He nows goes in there as soon as he sees me get a treat out in the morning. He pretty much knows the routine. They adapt! At 4 months old when we knew he could hold it all night, he got to sleep in our room but on the floor on HIS bed. now that he is bigger he can hop right up on our bed but we don't let him stay bc he is a dominant personality and he's still learning who's boss! Also they really tend to hog the bed, hold down the covers and move all night waking you up constantly....they lick themselves, scratch themselves, get hot and need to move spots.  Now he prefers to sleep on the couch upstairs but there is no way we trust him out there alone all night. He is a horrible counter surfer and I'm sure our house would be destroyed when we got up in the morning.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Our 4 month old Bailey is also crate trained. She usually is 2-3 hours in the crate when I am out of the house and today she was actually the first time 4 hours in there and was just doing fine.
We have actually two crates, one downstairs and one upstairs and she's in the crate next to our bed at night, which is usually 6-7 hours.
I also would not recommend leaving the puppy in your sons bed.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Thank you everyone for the advice!*

So much to learn and think about! Thanks for the great advice and thoughts to ponder on how all this will work! The pups are due to be born in 5 weeks, but who's counting?


----------

